# overdrive?



## nismo206 (May 20, 2004)

Hello, is it possible to remove the overdrive off my sentra? if so... how?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) why

2) If you don't want to use it just press the button


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You get worse gas mileage with the O/D off. The car revs higher=eats more gas. The only practical mean for it is when you are driving in hilly terrain so that you don't have to ride your breaks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NickZac said:


> You get worse gas mileage with the O/D off. The car revs higher=eats more gas. The only practical mean for it is when you are driving in hilly terrain so that you don't have to ride your breaks.


no, it's used in hilly terrain so you have decent acceleration. O/D is like 5th gear......or 6th gear in the spec v. try accelerating up a hill at 45mph in 6th gear in the spec v...see how well that works, lol


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your both wrong and right at the same time, you turn O/D off in hilly terrain so your tranny dosent hunt for the right gear and keep up/downshifting every 3 seconds i see no reason why you would like to eliminate it, its like asking how to remove 5th gear in a stick? WTF would you want to do that for, its for your benefit...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> no, it's used in hilly terrain so you have decent acceleration. O/D is like 5th gear......or 6th gear in the spec v. try accelerating up a hill at 45mph in 6th gear in the spec v...see how well that works, lol


 You're always in the right gear with enough torque...wink... The Spec has it with little mass to carry. I would recomend downshifting only for fuel economy. LOL.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> no, it's used in hilly terrain so you have decent acceleration. O/D is like 5th gear......or 6th gear in the spec v. try accelerating up a hill at 45mph in 6th gear in the spec v...see how well that works, lol


That makes sense, and is a much more technical explanation. But if the O/D is off on non hilly terrain, the car does run at higher RPMS and gets awful mileage. I have an auto with O/D (its about to go) but once I took a small road trip and killed like 1/3 more gas then I should have because the O/D was on.

edit: we are all debating on the OD's purpose but when can all conclude DONT TURN THE O/D OFF!!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The overdrive is 4th gear, it's called "overdrive" because it has a gear ratio less than (or greater than, depending on how you look at it) 1:1, meaning the tires rotate more than once for every rotation of the engine. Manuals have overdrives too, for a 5spd, 5th and sometimes even 4th are overdrive gears. Turning overdrive off locks you out of that 4th gear, obviously it will raise the rpm because it forces the car to downshift to 3rd. With the higher rpm, you get more throttle response, which is good for hilly terrain and for towing so the car doesn't have to constantly downshift to get power. If you're just cruising then leave it on, turning it off would be like cruising with a 5spd in 4th, there's no point and it just burns extra gas.


----------

